# Noobie Question



## Clevelanda418tq (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey dudes, been gone a while but a 2002 2.7t 6 speed just popped up in the neighborhood and I need to know what to look for. Its got 60000 miles on it. they are throwin it out for a real good price though and I'm not sure why. Im a little suspicious about the milage. Nothing in the car looks old really but he just seems kinda shady. Is there anything to look for specifically to confirm milage? Any way to find out if he's rolled it back? And I guess just generally what kinda major things should I be looking for? Thanks dude, lets hope it's the real deal


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Noobie Question (Clevelanda418tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clevelanda418tq* »_Any way to find out if he's rolled it back?

The actual mileage is stored in the ECU, and will show if you do a Vag-Com scan.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Noobie Question (Clevelanda418tq)*

Hey Cleveland
As far as I know a Carfax report will have the mileage, so it might be worth spending the $30 to check. If memory serves you should be able to see the mileage at every years inspection.
As for stuff to look for. Turbos and maintenance... How often the oil was changed. How hard the car was driven.. tough though. Was it ever chipped etc... Timing belt is due (according to the Bentley) at 105k, but people do it after 75k I think... Suspension.. bushings... etc diverter valves (tough to check without removing) cam seals.. oil leaks 
Some S4 buyer's guides, but a lot applies to the 2.7t.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

If it looks shady, RUN. You can do better.
But at the same time, I doubt that most people coud roll back the ODO on any car, let alone one with a digital readout.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_But at the same time, I doubt that most people coud roll back the ODO on any car, let alone one with a digital readout.

It is actually very simple, especially with digital odometers. There are devices readily available that makes this possible. It is actually more work with an analog odometer, because that means you need to pull the instrument housing apart and manually adjust the counter.
Another possibility is simply to replace the instruments. Brand new instruments can be programmed, and any used instrument that shows a lower mileage can be instaled as well.


----------



## Clevelanda418tq (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

but if you had a lower milage cluster in could you scan the ecu with vag com and find real milage?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Clevelanda418tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clevelanda418tq* »_but if you had a lower milage cluster in could you scan the ecu with vag com and find real milage?

Yes, unless the ECU has been replaced as well. The ECU stores the mileage in addition to the instruments.


----------



## Clevelanda418tq (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

cool so i just have to bring my vag. im gonna go up there tonight. wish me luck!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_ ...unless the ECU has been replaced as well. The ECU stores the mileage in addition to the instruments.

This is all true, but the CARFax report should show changes in the Mileage (if it went negative somewhere along the line). Assuming the mileage wasn't gradually changed every year (before the state inspection) over the life of the car... but then the guy would need multiple ECUs and instrument clusters to make the numbers "jive"... which would probably be more expensive than the higher mileage penalty... lol
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
This is all true, but the CARFax report should show changes in the Mileage

You're right, but I wrote this from a European POV, where no thing like Carfax exists.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_You're right, but I wrote this from a European POV, where no thing like Carfax exists.

I see you point!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------

